# Russell Sunkist Nucs



## JM Moser (Mar 7, 2011)

And a couple more

John


----------



## flyingbrass (Jul 2, 2011)

I got an order for one for 2012


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Did you make the drive yourself? Or did one of Russell's worker's meet you somewhere?

I ordered queens from him this year for the first time. I was floored by his customer service, and am still floored by the qualities of his amazing queens. I'm considering ordering nucs for next year (still deciding if I want to go with nucs at all).


----------



## JM Moser (Mar 7, 2011)

I made the drive down to Brandon last weekend. It was a long trip and certainly not the most economical solution but I'm glad I did it. If I make the trip again though I'll try to make sure I'm hauling a few more otherwise I'll just order some of his queens.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

If you take the trip again, let me know.


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

I love the buggers.


----------



## JM Moser (Mar 7, 2011)

Specialkayme said:


> If you take the trip again, let me know.


If there were enough folks in our area to order a dozen or so and maybe be willing to help out with the fuel costs I'd be willing to make the trip again in the spring. I certainly wouldn't mind having a couple more.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

JM Moser said:


> And a couple more
> 
> John


What a proud Papa you are! :applause:


----------

